# Epperlein 100



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

There has been a veritable flood of Epperlein 100's on ebay lately. 6 sold over the last few months, with 5 of them coming from a seller in West Germany.

Did anybody here buy one? Does anyone know the seller? Anybody know what's up?

The same seller has another one on eBay. I do not have one of these watches in my electric collection and I may go for it. Here's the watch:










Here is the seller's write up:

"Between 1952 and 1956, Helmut Epperlein's company develop a prototype electric watch. The company then enters into a partnership with the Hamilton Watch Company and further work on a prototype progesses using contacts and magnets supplied by Hamilton; the end result, in 1958, resembles a Hamilton 500. The 500-type Epperlein 100 prototypes had various technical problems and in 1959 Epperlein change the design and release a watch of the same name which now resembles the Hamilton 505. About 5000 were produced but about 30% of these were returned to the factory with problems and destroyed. In 1960, the company announces the development of a ladies electric watch but it never reaches production and the company files for bankruptcy in 1971."

Here is the direct link to the auction:

http://www.ebay.com/...360569491950%26

Your collective thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck Dave!

I can only assume this seller has come across a stash in Germany.....it does happen.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sold for north of $800, but I was not the buyer.


----------

